# Question on Behavior



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi guys! I haven't posted on Luna in a while. She has gotten so big!

So she had gone through her molt the last time I posted and I thought it was wierd because she didn't lose the bard on her head. Well now she seems to be going right into another molt. Is that common with budgies? Im suspecting she was younger than guessed on here.

All along she's been pretty timid (we got her in Dec). All of a sudden it's bird gone wild! She is playing with everything nd exploring. The last few days she jumps directly to my hand without food, but she is biting me everywhere. She is clearly exploring and playing and not angry, but it's enough she is breaking the skin. Ive started blowing on her face but that doesnt seem to phase her so Ive resorted to rolling my hand back and forth. Would you say this would be the best way to go about it? They do learn don't they? lol 

Im pleased to see her so unafraid and bold but ouch! Maybe the molting is making her brave? She's definitely not angry.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though Luna has reached puberty and her homones and independence are now kicking in.

Many budgies get "bitey" when they are molting and when you add in the hormonal changes it can be quite challenging.

Try to distract her with toys when she begins biting.
Gently place her on her cage or playground and encourage her to bite or play with her toys rather than you.

If she persists in biting you too much even with the distractions, then she'll have to have a "time-out" in her cage.

I wish you luck. When two of my boys hit puberty, their favorite thing to do was to try to bite my neck or face!  
Thankfully, they did eventually outgrow that behavior.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee has given great advice! Have you looked through this link yet?

http://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Always fun to see a budgie blossom as they spend more time with you. Try introducing a new toy when she starts looking as if she going to view your hand as a chew-toy.


----------



## provatas (Apr 8, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *It sounds as though Luna has reached puberty and her homones and independence are now kicking in.
> 
> Many budgies get "bitey" when they are molting and when you add in the hormonal changes it can be quite challenging.
> 
> ...


That post shared above by FaeryBee was a godsend for me about 6 months after I had Coco (my male budgie) home for about 6 months (he came come as a 2-month old budgie). It helped me understand why his initially "tame" behaviour had given way to hormones and independence and biting when I tried to pick him up (as I had easily done before that phase!). At some point, I decided (after reading the post) to leave him alone for a couple of weeks, just talking and reading a book to him every morning by his cage before I left for work. Within a couple of weeks he started to come out of his cage and jump on me as I read, and would sometimes hang onto my chest to hear my voice. Then, other things kicked in; he started coming to me at other times for more attention, to which I would respond with spray millet, playing 'step up', toys, etc. It was cool, the more I ignored his agression and responded with soothing words, or just walking away and leaving him to himself, the more he seemed to come to me, and evolve in the kinds of attention/affection he would showed me. Within a few months (age ~9-10 months) he would fly to me on his own when he felt like it and give me kisses, only a small fraction of which turned agressive, and which I still continued to ignore by walking away (to be sure, it was frustrating at times!). Now, a year and a half later, there is zero biting and all kisses are pecks. He even has learned to "peck" me a kiss when asked! He also usually comes to me for play when I call to him (although I am not making any concerted effort to clicker train him; watching him fly around, play and be happy, and is enough for me). Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

